# PEOPLE! CLAIM YOUR PRIZES! LAST CALL!



## Marty (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey Guys, You winners need to contact Tammie to claim your prizes by Monday when Tammie will be putting in more orders. . She has been trying to place the orders for you but many have not yet come forward. Please contact her right away at [email protected] so she can get your prizes to you! She's waiting! Go!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi--

Not to sound impatient but when can we expect the halters to arrive? I am soo excited I can't wait !


----------



## Marty (Nov 3, 2012)

Not sure but you can email Tammie at Sierra [email protected]


----------

